# windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"



## techstudent36 (Aug 14, 2009)

*windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

To anyone that can help me out:

I purchased a windows anytime upgrade key and upgraded my system from windows 7 home premiuim to windows 7 ultimate now when my windows tries to update I get this: (See image titled "message")



To bring you up to speed as to what I've done so far:
I ran sfc\scannow and no errors were found 
I downloaded the hotfixes and apllied them and still could not update 
I tried to do a system restore to the point before I upgraded, but I could not perform one because all of my previous attempts to update windows automatically creates a system restore and all the restore points were within a 24 hour period 
I installed a system update readiness tool as per "windows help and support" dialogue box 

To see the updates that did not install, refer to the image titled "update"

Really, I feel like I've done my homework and I've exhausted my efforts as to how to fix this problem. I'm currently going to school for computers and so I really like to apply what I learn in real world situations, but this one has got me stumped!

I'm also attaching my checksur.log I don't understand it now and it looks like a foreign language to me, but as I progress through my information systems degree I hope one day I can become a techsupport forum partner. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks in advance,

Techstudent36 

HERE IS MY CHECKSUR.LOG


*=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.1.7601.21645
Package Version 13.0
2012-02-20 22:09

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21092_none_c3af83b845ed97d9	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	amd64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21092_none_b95ad966118cd5de	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	schannel.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16915_none_88aba1dfa31bcab6	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	schannel.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.21092_none_88db94a8bc7d341e	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	schannel.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21861_none_8ae18aecb98bfcc5	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	amd64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17725_none_bb0673b6f559f453	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	amd64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21861_none_bb60cfaa0e9b9e85	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.21861_none_c5b579fc42fc6080	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17725_none_c55b1e0929bab64e	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	amd64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16915_none_b92ae69cf82b6c76	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	schannel.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-security-schannel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17725_none_8a872ef9a04a5293	
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	webio.dll	wow64_microsoft-windows-webio_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16915_none_c37f90ef2c8c2e71	

Summary:
Seconds executed: 981
Found 12 errors
CSI Payload File Missing Total count: 12*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

Hi have you tried running a start up repair An update is not installed successfully when you try to install the update in Windows Vista and Windows 7


----------



## techstudent36 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

joeten,
I clicked on your link and read about the two methods and they both will not work. I bought the laptop at best buy and i did not receive any installation cd's. When I contacted them about install cd's, they said there was a way to burn install cd's but that would be a clean install and not a repair install.

About the system restore option, I've tried to install the updates so many times that all my restore points are from when I tried to install the windows update. I was going to try to go back to when before I bought the upgrade, but i can't go back that far.

not sure what to do. . . just curious on how to interpret my checksur.log. . .why is there errors and why are there dll files missing???

Any help would be appreciated!!
Thanks,

Patrick


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

Download the Stand Alone versions: Download: Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Download: Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Reliability Update 2 (KB2600217) - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## techstudent36 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

spunk.funk

I couldn't download the stand laone versions. Everytime I try it gives me the 80073712 error code.

After some researching does anyone know where I can get some healthly .cat or .mum files to place in my windows directory?

I'm running windows 7 ultimate x64 bit and I'm looking for .mum and .cat and manifest files

Thanks anyone for your help!!

Techstudent 36


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

Hi, this is the definitive MS site for this problem , many issues and lots to try, references your error.

Unable to install updates in Windows Vista, Windows 7, Windows Server 2008 and Windows Server 2008 R2


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

Post deleted


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: windows update error code "WindowsUpdate_80073712" "WindowsUpdate_dt000"*

I think this article may be of some help with the .mum and .cat files Advanced guidelines for diagnosing and fixing servicing corruption

Be sure to click on the link in the first para. "article 947821"


----------

